# installing windows8.1 in packet bell



## Bhekisisa (Aug 7, 2015)

I was trying to install windows 8.1 in packet bell the problem was it pop ups 6 partitions and it was hard for to identify which partition show I use for the OS


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

What is on the partitions? Unless there is data you cherish, delete them all and start fresh with a new one


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

One of the partitions should read *Recovery* or something like that, this partition will restore your computer back to factory defaults if you decide you don't like Windows 8.1. So don't delete that one. 
Boot off of the Windows install Media, do not try to install it while in Windows, when you get to the Partitions information _Where to Install Windows_, go to *Drive Options (Advanced)*, here you can delete the various partitions, and then click Install, Windows will automatically create new partitions, format them and install Windows.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I wouldn't bother trying to install W8.1 on such an old system, chances are not all drivers will be available.
Packard Bell predates Compaq which then became H.P..
Edit, it seems this is not the company Hewlitt-Packard I was thinking of, my apologies, it is a subsidiary of Acer.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@Panther, much like the USA, as in Oz, Packard Bell is defunct. But it is alive and well in the UK and Western Europe. This probably isn't a very old computer.


----------

